
Double Your Money - paulpauper
https://thereformedbroker.com/2019/01/22/double-your-money/
======
tinktank
All these articles seem to assume a 5-7% return yoy. Has anyone been able to
manage this? My investments have consistently shown -3..+2% over the last 5
years but granted they are spread over world equities and bonds.

